# Ecig Quotes Figthing The Eu Ban



## Stroodlepuff (17/12/13)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/12/13)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

These inline images are also not showing now


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Images are now showing.
Great quotes indeed!


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (18/12/13)

I dig this. Oooohm . Ooohm. I pray that this will eventually be the demise of the stinkies.
We are after all after all moving into the electronic era and analogues will die out. We are evolving as we did with everything else. 
Cigarettes are becoming old fad and will eventually die out and become "unfashionable".


----------

